
Pandemic flattens the sharing economy - hhs
https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-sharing-economy-d4bdf47d-69fe-4838-b5e7-a6b3805fc560.html
======
mark_l_watson
re: “we've experienced a profound demonstration of interdependence”

Wise people have always known this is true. All meaning in life comes from
fellowship with friends and family and local social connections (actually, web
based friends in other countries are enriching also).

I agree with the idea that most gig economy platforms are getting hammered. An
exception is InstaCart. My wife and I have been giving about $40 tips to the
shoppers who deliver our food. Two of them told me that InstaCart has allowed
them to keep supporting their families, and they were pleased with the gig
work.

